# T in Billie Eilish's mouth.



## Zevil (Apr 19, 2019)

Did anyone watch her "you should see me in a crown" music video? She put a tarantula in her mouth, not sure what species but what do you guys think?


----------



## dangerforceidle (Apr 19, 2019)

Looked like _A. seemanni _to me.

It's pretty silly to put a living thing in your mouth, but people are going to do what they do.  I'll just quietly judge them as the fools they are.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Award 3


----------



## Barry67 (Apr 19, 2019)

I have never understood why people feel the need to do these types of things putting your head in an alligators mouth is also popular amoung some. To what end...?


----------



## Zevil (Apr 19, 2019)

I saw someone ranting about her irresponsible behavior and got shot down by people who think there's absolutely nothing wrong.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Apr 19, 2019)

Too bad the spider didn't kick hairs while it was in there.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1 | Funny 4 | Award 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 19, 2019)

Self-worshiping attention whores. Nothing to see here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 9 | Disagree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Lyrognathus (Apr 19, 2019)

She probably doesn't know why it's an issue to put a T in her mouth. There should be more of an "educate her" sort of conversation rather than an "attention whore" one. No reason not to be mature about this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 10 | Disagree 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 19, 2019)

Lyrognathus said:


> She probably doesn't know why it's an issue to put a T in her mouth.


Then she isn't a normal human being. I have zero tolerance for animal abuse. I suggest placing her into a rocket and launching her into the sun before she breeds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lyrognathus (Apr 19, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> Then she isn't a normal human being. I have zero tolerance for animal abuse. I suggest placing her into a rocket and launching her into the sun before she breeds.


Most people take no issue with that. People kill spiders all the time and that isn't considered cruel or animal abuse.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 19, 2019)

I wonder how many spiders were killed in the making of that video...



Lyrognathus said:


> Most people take no issue with that. People kill spiders all the time and that isn't considered cruel or animal abuse.


I think the politest way I can say this is "Most people are bloody morons though"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 19, 2019)

Lyrognathus said:


> She probably doesn't know why it's an issue to put a T in her mouth. There should be more of an "educate her" sort of conversation rather than an "attention whore" one. No reason not to be mature about this.


She isn't the first one and she won't be the last. She got that idea from someone else, because people like that can't come up with novel ideas themselves, and the reaction to other people doing it would have been obvious.
I have had countless conversations with people who are whoring for attention by handling medically significant species, and putting tarantulas on their faces, and not one has ever responded with 'I didn't know better' - every single response has been 'I know what I'm doing'.
This is not about not knowing better, it's about people thinking that they are immune to the consequences of doing stupid stunts for attention on social media. They need to stick to Tide pods and leave innocent animals out of it.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Seems like it would be itchy on the throat.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2019)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Seems like it would be itchy on the throat.


I don't know... a quick 'Google Image' search (I wasn't aware of this person) just showed to me the next, average, boring "famous" drug loving fool.

Only God knows what kind of crap (chemical as well for organic) went (and goes) down in such a throat, T's _setae _wouldn't be a transcendental issue

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## spodermin (Apr 19, 2019)

She should have used an OW because they don't have urticating hairs

Or if she really wanted to impress me, have a T. Stirmi coming out of there

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Garetyl (Apr 19, 2019)

Clearly she was just trying to feed the frog in her throat.


----------



## Gavhasacurly (Apr 19, 2019)

Really cannot be bothered with such idiocy. Like on the TV show 'I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here' in the UK (and other countries, I believe). Great format. Funny conversation and challenges, but I fail to see why inverts need to suffer for it. For many years they didn't seem to kill things other than insects (and once a rat) but I really went off the show a couple of years ago when a contestant was challenged to eat a live water spider. Not clever. Humans really exploit the 'scary' nature of inverts quite often. It's like it's cool to hate spiders and be frightened of them, yet when an audience can be drawn in, they up the ante and put them in their mouths or suchlike.


----------



## spodermin (Apr 19, 2019)

Gavhasacurly said:


> Really cannot be bothered with such idiocy. Like on the TV show 'I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here' in the UK (and other countries, I believe). Great format. Funny conversation and challenges, but I fail to see why inverts need to suffer for it. For many years they didn't seem to kill things other than insects (and once a rat) but I really went off the show a couple of years ago when a contestant was challenged to eat a live water spider. Not clever. Humans really exploit the 'scary' nature of inverts quite often. It's like it's cool to hate spiders and be frightened of them, yet when an audience can be drawn in, they up the ante and put them in their mouths or suchlike.


I find it hypocritical how so many people exaggerate the value of the lives of spiders and other inverts, in a hobby where cricket and roach genocide is commited on a large scale, just to sustain said hobby. 

Are you a vegan? Are your spiders vegans? Then why is it such a crime to do a stunt with a dangerous animal of which there are millions of on the planet? 

I'm just trying to play devil's advocate a little because people on the forums get really upset when someone kills a spider or something. Part of the hobby revolves around being close to dangerous animals, so why is putting one in a mouth for an artistic performance really so horribly tabboo? If the spider really felt that uncomfortable, it would bite or kick hairs.

Besides, I'd willingly go in her mouth... If you know what I mean.

I think the song and the video are both stupid, but lets not bastardize putting a tarantula in ones mouth like this. The T's in this video seem fine. Why is everyone looking for something to cry about all the time on these forums?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Gavhasacurly (Apr 19, 2019)

spodermin said:


> I find it hypocritical how so many people exaggerate the value of the lives of spiders and other inverts, in a hobby where cricket and roach genocide is commited on a large scale, just to sustain said hobby.
> 
> Are you a vegan? Are your spiders vegans? Then why is it such a crime to do a stunt with a dangerous animal of which there are millions of on the planet?
> 
> ...


Because it was for entertainment. To draw attention to oneself needlessly somewhat at the expense of another animal. I feed my T. live insects because that's what it eats in the wild. No I'm not a vegan (my sister is and that's her choice I have no problem with). I wouldn't choose to take my T. and stick it in a tank with a scorpion and watch it fight then share it on YouTube (and people do this stuff for entertainment and likes). Same way I wouldn't kill a cow for fun and get crowds to watch. The only problem I have is folk using innocent animals for a thrill kick in the media. Had the performer been a desperately hungry woman, preparing and eating the spider, my opinion would no doubt conflict with what I just wrote. No offence meant here, just putting my previous comment into context!


----------



## dangerforceidle (Apr 19, 2019)

spodermin said:


> I find it hypocritical how so many people exaggerate the value of the lives of spiders and other inverts, in a hobby where cricket and roach genocide is commited on a large scale, just to sustain said hobby.
> 
> Are you a vegan? Are your spiders vegans? Then why is it such a crime to do a stunt with a dangerous animal of which there are millions of on the planet?


Yes, but the website is called Arachnoboards with a focus on tarantulas.  Members are here because we enjoy these particular creatures specifically, and so the reaction is stronger here than "average."  If she'd done the same with a cricket or roach, I'm sure a cricket or roach hobby board would be having the same discussion.


----------



## spodermin (Apr 19, 2019)

Gavhasacurly said:


> Because it was for entertainment. To draw attention to oneself needlessly somewhat at the expense of another animal. I feed my T. live insects because that's what it eats in the wild. No I'm not a vegan (my sister is and that's her choice I have no problem with). I wouldn't choose to take my T. and stick it in a tank with a scorpion and watch it fight then share it on YouTube (and people do this stuff for entertainment and likes). Same way I wouldn't kill a cow for fun and get crowds to watch. The only problem I have is folk using innocent animals for a thrill kick in the media. Had the performer been a desperately hungry woman, preparing and eating the spider, my opinion would no doubt conflict with what I just wrote. No offence meant here, just putting my previous comment into context!


But we keep the spiders in little enclosures in our house for entertainment. Some keepers handle their T's for entertainment. So where do you draw the line?

Tarantulas do fight scorpions in nature so again, where do you draw the line?



dangerforceidle said:


> Yes, but the website is called Arachnoboards with a focus on tarantulas.  Members are here because we enjoy these particular creatures specifically, and so the reaction is stronger here than "average."  If she'd done the same with a cricket or roach, I'm sure a cricket or roach hobby board would be having the same discussion.


And that would be equally as stupid. Can we not share fascination with tarantulas without turning into irrational morons?


----------



## Gavhasacurly (Apr 19, 2019)

You're right and as reactionary as your answers and questions are I'll succeed defeat. I suppose we keep spiders in little enclosures, relative to their natural stomping ground, but, generally we do it because we are fascinated by them and want to watch a secretive, yet hugely eco-important animal we don't see in our every day lives. We also challenge ourselves by trying to promote the correct environment, encouraging not to handle and making humidity and feeding levels correct. None of us raise or keep them to eat them, but I do get your point.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## spodermin (Apr 19, 2019)

Gavhasacurly said:


> You're right and as reactionary as your answers and questions are I'll succeed defeat. I suppose we keep spiders in little enclosures, relative to their natural stomping ground, but, generally we do it because we are fascinated by them and want to watch a secretive, yet hugely eco-important animal we don't see in our every day lives. We also challenge ourselves by trying to promote the correct environment, encouraging not to handle and making humidity and feeding levels correct. None of us raise or keep them to eat them, but I do get your point.


And I, yours. Glad to see not everyone has their heels dug into a silly emotional perspective on the subject.

I think we both agree 10x over that putting a tarantula in your mouth is neither entertaining nor intelligent. I don't even handle tarantulas unless it is a docile species during a rehousing or something of the like. I think we agree on most everything but I just felt like making that point since everyone on here seems to go nuts about everything


----------



## Stormsky (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm waiting for someone to try this with an avic, who projectile poop when they get scared...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 20, 2019)

spodermin said:


> Are you a vegan? Are your spiders vegans?


Mostly, yeah. We eat eggs, because chickens are going to lay them whether they're fertilized or not, and even then the fertilized ones won't hatch unless one of your chickens goes broody and incubates them for weeks. My tarantulas don't seem the slightest bit vegan, though.



spodermin said:


> why is it such a crime to do a stunt with a dangerous animal of which there are millions of on the planet?


Animal abuse is about needless suffering, not necessarily about death. Animals can have wonderful lives, and be killed quickly and humanely for food, and I don't consider it animal abuse. I kill dozens of roaches and crickets every week feeding my animals, but up until that point, those animals have the best possible conditions.

I also don't think the number of animals on the planet is relevant to whether or not you're being cruel to one of them for no good reason. There are dozens of toads in our yard when it rains, and certainly millions across the planet, yet I'm not any more likely to mistreat my pet toad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spodermin (Apr 20, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> Mostly, yeah. We eat eggs, because chickens are going to lay them whether they're fertilized or not, and even then the fertilized ones won't hatch unless one of your chickens goes broody and incubates them for weeks. My tarantulas don't seem the slightest bit vegan, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is putting the spider in a mouth for 15 seconds "needless suferring"? 

Do you have a serious issue against the methods people use to ship T's across the country?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1 | Face Palm 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 20, 2019)

spodermin said:


> How is putting the spider in a mouth for 15 seconds "needless suferring"?


How is it not? Explain the 'need' part to me. Is the person eating the animal to survive? Or are they just wanting attention, so animals need to get covered in saliva and probably think they're about to be eaten, because that's generally the only scenario in nature where other animals pick them up and put them inside their mouths.



spodermin said:


> Do you have a serious issue against the methods people use to ship T's across the country?


Unless I'm mistaken, they're not shipped in people's mouths.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## spodermin (Apr 20, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> How is it not? Explain the 'need' part to me. Is the person eating the animal to survive? Or are they just wanting attention, so animals need to get covered in saliva and probably think they're about to be eaten, because that's generally the only scenario in nature where other animals pick them up and put them inside their mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, they're not shipped in people's mouths.


No, but they are shipped in a small damp space. Almost identical to a mouth.

If they thought they were about to be eaten, they would kick hairs or bite. The spider is calm and therefore clearly did not feel threatened in any way. 

Rather than me explaining the "need" for it, which would be an essay based in philosophy rather than what we are actually talking about here which is objective facts, why don't you again explain how this is actually abuse? 

I saw the spider come out, it was very clearly not "covered in saliva" otherwise her mouth would be filled with urticating hairs. 

Are you incapable of holding something in your mouth without covering it in saliva?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## CJJon (Apr 20, 2019)

The T had no idea it was in a human mouth. In fact, T's have no idea what a human even is.

Lucky them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spookyvibes (Apr 20, 2019)

spodermin said:


> Besides, I'd willingly go in her mouth... If you know what I mean.


She's seventeen...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## s dave (Apr 20, 2019)

As long as the animals are handled with respect and feel comfortable (no kicking, bolting, threat postures, erratic behavior, etc) I take minimal issue with this. Was it one of the less intelligent things I've seen? Yes... was it up there with some of the Darwin awards that I've personally seen? No... was it even close to the true Darwin award winners I've seen in YouTube alone? Not a chance.

It looks as though none of the animals were harmed and I would venture to say that will all the spiders in the video there was a keeper that understood what was going on. I find this no different than Robert Irwin taking animals on the Tonight Show. "Is it best idea?" and "This is abuse!" are very different... this is not dog fighting, its supervised handling... albeit stupid handling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FrDoc (Apr 20, 2019)

I was not going to forgo comment on this thread because it is of no consequence, and has very little to do about tarantulas _per se_, but I can’t resist.  I have lived my life professionally dealing with the problems of society.  A common thread through these problems are people not being directly confronted with doing stupid things. This lack of confrontation throughout one’s life results in a lack of proper decision making that often results in some very negative consequences.  Just using the word “stupid” many find appalling.  However, the dictionary definition of that word applies here.  Something was done with lack of understanding and common sense.  The discussion of whether the spider knew it was in a mouth is moot, they have no reasoning capacity, people do and this person didn’t use it.  I’m on a few different boards in addition to those pertaining to spiders, and when someone does something’s stupid with a knife, or a firearm, on those sites the reaction is the same as many have posted with ire in this thread and rightfully so.  Folks who have an interest and knowledge about a subject can articulate why something may be stupid, and directly confront stupidity.  People learn better through direct confrontation than by subtlety.  However, at the end of the day, people must be willing to learn, and unfortunately until something negative happens in their life, they’re generally not willing.  So, until they want to learn, all you can do is tell them they’re stupid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## spodermin (Apr 20, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> I was not going to forgo comment on this thread because it is of no consequence, and has very little to do about tarantulas _per se_, but I can’t resist.  I have lived my life professionally dealing with the problems of society.  A common thread through these problems are people not being directly confronted with doing stupid things. This lack of confrontation throughout one’s life results in a lack of proper decision making that often results in some very negative consequences.  Just using the word “stupid” many find appalling.  However, the dictionary definition of that word applies here.  Something was done with lack of understanding and common sense.  The discussion of whether the spider knew it was in a mouth is moot, they have no reasoning capacity, people do and this person didn’t use it.  I’m on a few different boards in addition to those pertaining to spiders, and when someone does something’s stupid with a knife, or a firearm, on those sites the reaction is the same as many have posted with ire in this thread and rightfully so.  Folks who have an interest and knowledge about a subject can articulate why something may be stupid, and directly confront stupidity.  People learn better through direct confrontation than by subtlety.  However, at the end of the day, people must be willing to learn, and unfortunately until something negative happens in their life, they’re generally not willing.  So, until they want to learn, all you can do is tell them they’re stupid.


Nobody is contesting the girl is stupid. We are arguing whether or not this is animal abuse.

Thanks for a gigantic paragraph tho I liked the last line


----------



## Zevil (Apr 21, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> I was not going to forgo comment on this thread because it is of no consequence, and has very little to do about tarantulas _per se_, but I can’t resist.  I have lived my life professionally dealing with the problems of society.  A common thread through these problems are people not being directly confronted with doing stupid things. This lack of confrontation throughout one’s life results in a lack of proper decision making that often results in some very negative consequences.  Just using the word “stupid” many find appalling.  However, the dictionary definition of that word applies here.  Something was done with lack of understanding and common sense.  The discussion of whether the spider knew it was in a mouth is moot, they have no reasoning capacity, people do and this person didn’t use it.  I’m on a few different boards in addition to those pertaining to spiders, and when someone does something’s stupid with a knife, or a firearm, on those sites the reaction is the same as many have posted with ire in this thread and rightfully so.  Folks who have an interest and knowledge about a subject can articulate why something may be stupid, and directly confront stupidity.  People learn better through direct confrontation than by subtlety.  However, at the end of the day, people must be willing to learn, and unfortunately until something negative happens in their life, they’re generally not willing.  So, until they want to learn, all you can do is tell them they’re stupid.


Exactly. It does not have the mental capacity to understand the meaning of abuse, like many other animals. Humans do.

Maybe she didn't know the risks of putting a T in her mouth or she knew but did it anyway. Either way, it was inappropriate and most of her fans think it's cool and awesome. Who knows maybe one of her rabid fans might try to replicate the act and then something went wrong.


----------



## CEC (Apr 21, 2019)

The only real reason I'm so angered by this chick and not at all with Ozzy biting other animals heads off...
His music doesn't suck...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Blonc (Apr 22, 2019)

Going by some of the replies in this post I could have sworn I was on Reddit and that's about as negative as you can imagine.  Sure, she's said the tarantula is real on her IG but is there any actual proof she did this other than the music video?  So many things can be spoofed with today's tech so this could easily been manipulated to look real.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Apr 22, 2019)

Don't even know who the person is, as well as the music, nor do I care (I'll stick to my rancheras thank you), but that is not important so moving on. 

What satisfaction does a person get from putting a living creature in their mouth? Makes no sense to me whatsoever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2019)

Blonc said:


> So many things can be spoofed with today's tech so this could easily been manipulated to look real.


Yeah, indeed.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 22, 2019)

spodermin said:


> How is putting the spider in a mouth for 15 seconds "needless suferring"?
> 
> Do you have a serious issue against the methods people use to ship T's across the country?






PanzoN88 said:


> Don't even know who the person is, as well as the music, nor do I care (I'll stick to my rancheras thank you), but that is not important so moving on.


I had no idea who they were and tbh, I wish I still didn't because I like living under a rock, most of the time.



PanzoN88 said:


> What satisfaction does a person get from putting a living creature in their mouth? Makes no sense to me whatsoever.


This. It was probably for attention, but really? Like someone else in the thread said, those kinds of people should just stick to tidepods and leave animals alone.


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 22, 2019)

Pretty sure I saw a video about this a while ago. Yes the tarantula was real, no it wasn't her in the video, it was a stunt double. This was all in an interview with her. (I had no idea who she was before that and still don't, I saw a tarantula and I clicked).


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 22, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> Pretty sure I saw a video about this a while ago. Yes the tarantula was real, no it wasn't her in the video, it was a stunt double. This was all in an interview with her. (I had no idea who she was before that and still don't, I saw a tarantula and I clicked).


I wonder how long the T was actually in the person's mouth. I doubt that it was a smooth, perfect pop it in her mouth and a 'satisfactory' clip just like that.


----------



## Teal (Apr 23, 2019)

I have nooo idea who that person is, and I am not going to find out. 

So, I'll just respond in general..



nicodimus22 said:


> Then she isn't a normal human being. I have zero tolerance for animal abuse.


Putting a tarantula in your mouth is FAR from abuse. 



dangerforceidle said:


> Yes, but the website is called Arachnoboards with a focus on tarantulas. Members are here because we enjoy these particular creatures specifically, and so the reaction is stronger here than "average."


Even pet chicken forums have a section for folk raising birds for meat. Yeah, putting a live T in your mouth is stupid... but it doesn't actually harm the spider.



Gavhasacurly said:


> Won't get into anything religious. Too large an argument, but a few years ago I did see a pigeon hit by a bus and passengers got off and one passenger - a Muslim guy - prayed over its twitching body. I kid you not!


You make it sound like that is such an unbelievable thing. The Qur'an says that animals are ordained by God, and therefor are to be considered Muslim as well. 



nicodimus22 said:


> Animal abuse is about needless suffering, not necessarily about death. Animals can have wonderful lives, and be killed quickly and humanely for food, and I don't consider it animal abuse. I kill dozens of roaches and crickets every week feeding my animals, but up until that point, those animals have the best possible conditions.


This we 100% agree on! 



Shawn Smith said:


> I find this no different than Robert Irwin taking animals on the Tonight Show. "Is it best idea?" and "This is abuse!" are very different... this is not dog fighting, its supervised handling... albeit stupid handling.


Exactly.

(Except the comparison to dog fighting is wrong, but we won't go there).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Apr 23, 2019)

Teal said:


> Even pet chicken forums have a section for folk raising birds for meat. Yeah, putting a live T in your mouth is stupid... but it doesn't actually harm the spider.


I wasn't making the argument that it was harmful to the spider.  I was simply stating why you see strong opinions on actions such as these on a board dedicated to keeping tarantulas as pets (and with no subsections for eating said pet tarantulas, only a few topics which ultimately shift to eating people for some reason ).

It does put the tarantula at risk such as if were to bolt or jump from the mouth and land on the ground, for example.  Plus it's a needless risk to the person: urticating setae into the mucous membranes of the mouth and throat are probably a very bad time.


----------



## Teal (Apr 23, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> I wasn't making the argument that it was harmful to the spider.


Someone else called it "abuse," so my response was mostly meant towards that mindset. 



> I was simply stating why you see strong opinions on actions such as these on a board dedicated to keeping tarantulas as pets


"Pet people" often fly off the handle about treatment of an animal they consider wrong, and they call it abuse. Like the "aninal rights activists" who don't want dogs to ever be contained via chainspot, who think dog sports are cruel, and who call pets "furbabies." 



> (and with no subsections for eating said pet tarantulas, only a few topics which ultimately shift to eating people for some reason ).


Sorry, I really like food. Most responses I make gravitate towards food.

*types this while eating*



> It does put the tarantula at risk such as if were to bolt or jump from the mouth and land on the ground, for example.


Yes. But just the other day, someone posted about rehousing their sling on a counter and it jumping off. My point being, the risks are present when people do not take precautions.



> Plus it's a needless risk to the person: urticating setae into the mucous membranes of the mouth and throat are probably a very bad time.


Well, I don't care about that. People are constantly doing stupid things that offer the possibility of bodily harm... those people usually need to become injured because of their own actions in order to learn anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 23, 2019)

Teal said:


> You make it sound like that is such an unbelievable thing. The Qur'an says that animals are ordained by God, and therefor are to be considered Muslim as well.


Poor pigs and dogs to not have such an honour.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## s dave (Apr 23, 2019)

Teal said:


> Exactly.
> 
> (Except the comparison to dog fighting is wrong, but we won't go there).


Not trying to start a fight on here but I'm not sure if you were referring to modern American underground dog fighting (usually to the death with abused animals commonly on the news) or traditional old European or American dog fighting (setup more like a boxing match and both dogs are family pets and working dogs gambled on of the weekends circa 1800's). 

The first is clearly animal abuse, the later is semi abusive and I frown upon it greatly but understand what it was.


----------



## Teal (Apr 23, 2019)

Shawn Smith said:


> Not trying to start a fight on here but I'm not sure if you were referring to modern American underground dog fighting (usually to the death with abused animals commonly on the news) or traditional old European or American dog fighting (setup more like a boxing match and both dogs are family pets and working dogs gambled on of the weekends circa 1800's).
> 
> The first is clearly animal abuse, the later is semi abusive and I frown upon it greatly but understand what it was.


What people do these days in the US is illegal, which I absolutely do not condone, but it also is not "dog fighting" in the historical sense. You are correct that whatever is going on now in America is animal abuse.

But historically speaking, dog fighting in the US was a gentleman's sport with finely tuned athletic dogs. It is not abuse to let a dog do what they are bred for - Border collies herd, sighthounds chase, bull breeds engage in combat with other dogs. People these days have this "It's all in how you raise them" nonsensical mindset, which is 100% incorrect. Nurture plays a small role in a dog's temperament, but their genetics are what they are. Now that dog fighting is illegal in the US, many owners have taken up various dog sports to help keep their dogs happy. 

But, we need to take this to PMs or start a thread in the Watering Hole before the mods get mad at me for turning everything into a discussion about dogs

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Angry 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 24, 2019)

Teal said:


> What people do these days in the US is illegal, which I absolutely do not condone, but it also is not "dog fighting" in the historical sense. You are correct that whatever is going on now in America is animal abuse.
> 
> But historically speaking, dog fighting in the US was a gentleman's sport with finely tuned athletic dogs. It is not abuse to let a dog do what they are bred for - Border collies herd, sighthounds chase, bull breeds engage in combat with other dogs. People these days have this "It's all in how you raise them" nonsensical mindset, which is 100% incorrect. Nurture plays a small role in a dog's temperament, but their genetics are what they are. Now that dog fighting is illegal in the US, many owners have taken up various dog sports to help keep their dogs happy.
> 
> But, we need to take this to PMs or start a thread in the Watering Hole before the mods get mad at me for turning everything into a discussion about dogs





Teal said:


> Why would you post that? I'm not into human-staged species vs species nonsense.


Dog fighting has always been abuse, which is why it is banned pretty much everywhere.
A hugely dislikeable person. A complete hypocrite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth (May 8, 2019)

I work in a record store so I'm aware of Billie Eilish. 

Other than to increase ones "edge factor" I don't see any reason to put a Tarantula in your mouth. If the spider falls, that won't be a good time. If it flicks it's urticating hairs, that won't be a good time.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (May 8, 2019)

Teal said:


> Like the "aninal rights activists" who call pets "furbabies."


I get sick in my mouth every time...

Also, I worked with a Vegan who didn't consider spiders "a part of veganism" and has no problem with killing them...

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Teal (May 8, 2019)

velvetunderground said:


> I get sick in my mouth every time...
> 
> Also, I work with a Vegan who doesnt consider spiders "a part of veganism" and has no problem with killing them...


Yeahhh, people love to pick and choose which parts of a concept apply to them even though they identify themselves as a follower of the entire concept. I've never heard anyone say they are "partially vegan" or "only a little Christian"


----------



## PAHNKAPIE (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinda old forum and I doubt anyone will see this comment... but lots of people saying Billie only did it for the shock value which might be true? But it’s also worth mentioning she herself has a pet Green Bottle Blue. So she must have some affection/respect towards Ts if she keeps one as a pet. Info on her pet which apparently died of old age according to her Instagram posts https://billieeilish.fandom.com/wiki/Unnamed_Tarantula



The Grym Reaper said:


> I wonder how many spiders were killed in the making of that video...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the politest way I can say this is "Most people are bloody morons though"


And I doubt they killed any during her music video as well. Again, if she has a pet one we can at least imply from that she has some affection and respect for them enough to not try to kill them. Hopefully. Big emphasis on hopefully


Greasylake said:


> Pretty sure I saw a video about this a while ago. Yes the tarantula was real, no it wasn't her in the video, it was a stunt double. This was all in an interview with her. (I had no idea who she was before that and still don't, I saw a tarantula and I clicked).


I think they said Billie did all her own stunts for the video? Also she has another video on Instagram of another tarantula crawling out of her mouth so I doubt she used a double for the stunt (link to a repost of the video on YouTube) 




(I’m aware the spider crawling out of her mouth is not a GBB and is most likely an unrelated spider) mostly wanted to post this cuz I was surprised no one brought up the fact she has a pet GBB and wanted people’s thoughts on that.

obviously terrible idea to ever put a T in your mouth, for risk to yourself and the spider, but the spiders also don’t show any signs that they feel threatened. Nor do they attack her (at least not that we can see).

I also don’t know of any other celebrities with an appreciation or a pet tarantula so seeing this forum’s reaction to Billie intrigued me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 10, 2020)

PAHNKAPIE said:


> And I doubt they killed any during her music video as well.


She clearly drops at least one from head height in the video, I'd bet my left nut that at least a few went splat over the course of filming the entire video.



PAHNKAPIE said:


> Again, if she has a pet one we can at least imply from that she has some affection and respect for them enough to not try to kill them. Hopefully. Big emphasis on hopefully


Can't have that much respect for them given she was putting them on her face/chest and holding them at sufficient height to kill them should they fall/jump/bolt off of her. Also, she used her MM GBB to try to scare James Corden in her carpool karaoke video.



PAHNKAPIE said:


> Also she has another video on Instagram of another tarantula crawling out of her mouth


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 10, 2020)

It’s a nw and Im not sure if grammastola’s urticating hairs are as bad but no way am I letting those come anywhere near my mouth/respiratory system


----------



## Braden (Sep 10, 2020)

Rigor Mortis said:


> Too bad the spider didn't kick hairs while it was in there.


Wow, imagine getting hairs kicked down your throat. Then again if you put a T in your mouth your literally asking the spider to punish you!


----------



## bellesova (Sep 11, 2020)

velvetundergrowth said:


> I get sick in my mouth every time...
> 
> Also, I worked with a Vegan who didn't consider spiders "a part of veganism" and has no problem with killing them...


I used to work for a rescue and the owner was vegan and went off the deep end. She banned anyone from wearing even leather workboots and reduced a volunteer to tears for bringing a ham sandwich from home for lunch it was bonkers... same woman has no issue putting down snakes, spiders etc cause they're 'too difficult to rehome'.

On topic, I don't think putting a tarantula in your mouth is such a good idea. Okay the act itself might not hurt the spider, but what if it flicks hairs/moves and the person jumps and either spits it out or reflexively snaps their jaw shut? Both spider and person are at risk of being harmed (and you'd think someone who makes a living singing would be smarter than to put something with uricating hairs in her gob) and I think she's just stupid.


----------



## Baby T (Sep 11, 2020)

Girl sounds like an utter twat. End of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PAHNKAPIE (Sep 11, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> She clearly drops at least one from head height in the video, I'd bet my left nut that at least a few went splat over the course of filming the entire video.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have that much respect for them given she was putting them on her face/chest and holding them at sufficient height to kill them should they fall/jump/bolt off of her. Also, she used her MM GBB to try to scare James Corden in her carpool karaoke video.


Yeah I apologize I hadn’t actually watched the music video at the time and if one dropped from her head it most likely died and that’s not cool. It was more wishful thinking on my part cuz I didn’t want poor Ts to be killed x.x I mostly wanted to bring up the fact that she also had pet Ts cuz that didn’t seem to come up at all.


----------



## Matt Man (Sep 11, 2020)

All I know is after that video at exotic shows you'd see girls that had the hair / dress / style walk up to the booth and everyone would ask for a GBB


----------



## Baby T (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm not into people who use 'shock' as an entertainment tactic, especially if live animals are involved. Any type of entertainment using animals is a form of abuse imo. Music videos, tiger selfies, horse and dog racing, tarantula face huggers.... The list goes on.
Best thing to do is not give them any air time


----------



## Danzog (Sep 11, 2020)

She's a moron, it gives a bad name to the hobby.


----------



## rusted180 (Sep 12, 2020)

Jeez... agreed to all the comments.

She actually used to attend this dance academy down the street from where we live right b4 she became stupid famous... my 18 yr old daughter wanted to attend it just cuz she went.. jeez...

All she is to me is just a glorified emo/typical teen. Too bad celebrity occupations have such a short shelf life.... i hope she has a backup plan like continuing her education... wow.. i just sounded like my dad. I guess that's what happens when you fall from your high horse as a youth after God spanks u in the a$$ for misbehaving. I know i def did.. oh but more so, when u raise a child...


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 10, 2021)

T’s are g.pulchripes


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jan 10, 2021)

Who is Billy Elish????? Never heard of this person......

I have heard of tarantulas though.....


----------



## Hakuna (Jan 10, 2021)

Arachnophobphile said:


> Who is Billy Elish????? Never heard of this person......
> 
> I have heard of tarantulas though.....


A singer/musician


----------

